# Valentines day



## prettyinmetal (Feb 8, 2008)

Woohoo! Its valentines day. Bleeerrrrrr! mushy romantic poop! lol 

Good excuse to get on the good foot and do that bad thing though ay!


----------



## Thumpage44 (Feb 8, 2008)

Its not quite yet  

I got my girly a ring! It'll get me some loving


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 8, 2008)

Hahahahaha good job my friend!


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 8, 2008)

I have no idea what to get my boyfriend... Any suggestions?


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 8, 2008)

uuuummmmmmmmmmm lol your asking the wrong person here! i dont "dig" guys! but um maybe a um oh dear i dont really know. how about a nice frock? lol


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 8, 2008)

You don't need to *dig* guys to know a good gift to give one. heh.


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 8, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I have no idea what to get my boyfriend... Any suggestions?


 
if he works in an office maybe an engraved pen or a herp poster


----------



## coxy (Feb 8, 2008)

woah i got scared it was before the next pay day, but its right on sweet haha almost forgot it was coming up.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 8, 2008)

im shocking with gifts for guys, its usually linx packs or scratchies!


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 8, 2008)

chloethepython said:


> if he works in an office maybe an engraved pen or a herp poster



He's 19, goes to TAFE and works in a noodle bar I really can't see him using or appreciating a nice pen.... I could get him a personalized apron HAHA >_>

Keep the ideas coming it's appreciated. 

What would a male want for valentines day? Apart from the obvious.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 8, 2008)

buy him an ipod?


----------



## Leigh (Feb 8, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I have no idea what to get my boyfriend... Any suggestions?



quack :|


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 8, 2008)

He already has a good mp3 player. Also i'm not made of money haha.

I'm thinking I might cook/make him something.... Any good recipes to do with mango? preferably desert


----------



## gail_mac (Feb 8, 2008)

You could buy him a necklace (zodiac sign maybe)

I did that once & he luved it.........


----------



## kelly (Feb 8, 2008)

Instead of buying gifts that neither of us particularly want or need, my boyfriend and I are going halves in a PS3 haha I can't wait!


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 8, 2008)

im buying my girl some massage oil and gunna say get to work lady!


----------



## Leigh (Feb 8, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> What would a male want for valentines day? Apart from the obvious.



why is it still a question? get quacking, woman!


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 8, 2008)

Leigh said:


> why is it still a question? get quacking, woman!




:lol: Shut up.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2008)

hmmmm well im getting my guy a necklace, and a surf ring or something  actually, a surf ring sounds good, but i dont know how big the ring has to be :shock: ah well lol ill bring him along i guess and get it fitted 

hmmmmm


----------



## tfor2 (Feb 9, 2008)

We have a valentines special happening where i live which is a tour of the brewery in the evening beer glasses to take home and a mixed 6 pack. Followed by a light dinner. Not all that romantic but something different.
My husband will be working anyway so I guess we cant go anywhere.


----------



## Leigh (Feb 9, 2008)

tfor2 said:


> My husband will be working anyway so I guess we cant go anywhere.



turn up at his work in something not-too-see-through, give him a nice surprise


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyday is valentines day for me...

Personally I think valentines was set up to make stalking acceptable...


----------



## Adzo (Feb 9, 2008)

slim6y said:


> Everyday is valentines day for me...
> 
> Personally I think valentines was set up to make stalking acceptable...



So you stalk everyday and just feel less guilty about it on Valentines?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2008)

That's pretty much it Adzo...

Though recently I have been introduced to e-Stalking - it's a lazy form of stalking with similar results.

I am planning on writing a book about it to glorify it a little more.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Put me down for an autographed copy.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 9, 2008)

Done Adzo... will make a great valentines gift for next year, to let your secret admiree realise how much you stalked them before leaving them flowers and a card on their desk at their office.

See, any other day you'd just find that creepy...


----------



## kirstys (Feb 9, 2008)

i got my Valentines day gift last night a bit early but it our first one together as a mariied couple and he got me a new frog tank its great, he gets his tomorrow 2 darwins only babies.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 9, 2008)

well personally i am just gunna get jiggy! 

No point buying anything really cause you still gunna get laid anyways so it doesnt really matter!


----------



## Leigh (Feb 9, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> No point buying anything really cause you still gunna get laid anyways so it doesnt really matter!



yeh but you'd get both, wouldn't you??


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 9, 2008)

I hate valentines day


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> He already has a good mp3 player. Also i'm not made of money haha.
> 
> I'm thinking I might cook/make him something.... Any good recipes to do with mango? preferably desert


 

chop up a mango and use your body as the plate he has to eat it off 

oohhhhh yeahhhhhhh.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 9, 2008)

Leigh said:


> yeh but you'd get both, wouldn't you??



yeah well gosh darn it i am buying massage oil! isnt that enough. Its like a gift for her but really for me but really for her if that makes any sense? 

Im so confusded!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 9, 2008)

Dont buy gifts for Valentines day. After all, its Velentines DAy, Mothers Day, Birthday. Christmas. If you need to give someone a gift to prove you love them then I reckon they don't deserve you. Just give him the night of his life!!! and make sure he gives you the same. Valentines day is where you are meant to express your love for someone. Buying a gift doesn't do that. It just makes retailers richer and fuels Australia's inflation fire.

So, cook him a wonderful dinner, turn on the footy (oops, that needs to be cricket), get him a few beers and call his mates over to watch. That will make HIS night. Now can one of the girls here tell HIM what he needs to do to make Jazz's night.


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 9, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Dont buy gifts for Valentines day. After all, its Velentines DAy, Mothers Day, Birthday. Christmas. If you need to give someone a gift to prove you love them then I reckon they don't deserve you. Just give him the night of his life!!! and make sure he gives you the same. Valentines day is where you are meant to express your love for someone. Buying a gift doesn't do that. It just makes retailers richer and fuels Australia's inflation fire.
> 
> So, cook him a wonderful dinner, turn on the footy (oops, that needs to be cricket), get him a few beers and call his mates over to watch. That will make HIS night. Now can one of the girls here tell HIM what he needs to do to make Jazz's night.



sex


----------



## Leigh (Feb 9, 2008)

matching ducks?

quack quack


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 9, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> sex




mmmmmmm - clearly a pre-marital relationship that one. And as you can see - much cheaper than presents


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 9, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> sex


 
bahahaha AGREED. right Jazz? lol


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2008)

herpsrule said:


> hmmmm well im getting my guy a necklace, and a surf ring or something  actually, a surf ring sounds good, but i dont know how big the ring has to be :shock: ah well lol ill bring him along i guess and get it fitted
> 
> hmmmmm


 

do you think this is a good gift? im not into erm...


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 9, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> mmmmmmm - clearly a pre-marital relationship that one. And as you can see - much cheaper than presents



if i got married i would be having sex all the time, sex sex sex

i think i have a problem:shock:


----------



## Jozz (Feb 9, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Dont buy gifts for Valentines day. After all, its Velentines DAy, Mothers Day, Birthday. Christmas. If you need to give someone a gift to prove you love them then I reckon they don't deserve you. Just give him the night of his life!!! and make sure he gives you the same. Valentines day is where you are meant to express your love for someone. Buying a gift doesn't do that. It just makes retailers richer and fuels Australia's inflation fire.
> 
> So, cook him a wonderful dinner, turn on the footy (oops, that needs to be cricket), get him a few beers and call his mates over to watch. That will make HIS night. Now can one of the girls here tell HIM what he needs to do to make Jazz's night.


 
Are you single by any chance Peter?...............................


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 9, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I have no idea what to get my boyfriend... Any suggestions?



Something useful and meaningful to them e.g. my ex was big into holdens and rally cars etc. one year he got tickets to the rally in perth, another year a HRT team jacket.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 9, 2008)

Jozz said:


> Are you single by any chance Peter?...............................



lol, he's married - so he has nothing to lose.

Simone.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 9, 2008)

Cd's,tattoos,piercings,magazine subscription, beer?


----------



## Jozz (Feb 9, 2008)

johnbowemonie said:


> lol, he's married - so he has nothing to lose.
> 
> Simone.


 
:lol: Poor woman  Get her a prezzie Pete!


----------



## scorps (Feb 9, 2008)

my gf and i are going on a big boat cruze for couples diner and stuff shoudl be good


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (Feb 9, 2008)

A candlelit home cooked dinner is always a good one! And it doesn't have to be that expensive (depending on what you decide to cook)


----------



## falconboy (Feb 9, 2008)

We do nothing for each other on birthdays, christmas, valentines etc. We love each other 24/7 so why the need? (how soppy).

Anyway I got her a card that says 'I love to tease you, I love to please you' and inside it says 'but most of all I love to squeeze you!'


----------



## Jozz (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish I had a thowing up smily for this thread!


----------



## jessb (Feb 9, 2008)

prettyinmetal said:


> im shocking with gifts for guys, its usually linx packs or scratchies!


lol scratchies are a dad present!!!!

I have always thought that Valentine's Day is a big con, and you get roped into buying overpriced, tacky stuff that your partner doesn't really want (teddies with messages embroidered on their bellies, big heart-shaped helium balloons, cheap nasty red roses with no scent that don't even open up before they die) just because the gift shops tell you that you should!

I haven't celebrated it since I was about 15! My husband and I buy little pressies year-round when something catches our eye - a CD, a first edition book off EBay, a really nice bottle of Chablis to go with a yummy dinner - rather than feeling 'obliged' on just one day of the year.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 9, 2008)

commercial BS!.
JMO.
cheers


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 10, 2008)

You dont need a day or any presents to show how much you love someone, if you do then there is problems. its like everything these days too commercial. Spend time together turn the tv off for a change!!!


----------



## prettyinmetal (Feb 10, 2008)

Valentines day is boring! I have to work anyways so i dont really care! tard day!


----------



## falconboy (Feb 10, 2008)

Jozz said:


> I wish I had a thowing up smily for this thread!



LOL. :lol:


----------



## Spilota (Feb 10, 2008)

Nothing says "I love you" like a nice pair of "steel cap boots!". My wife loves them.:lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Feb 12, 2008)

Just spent way too much of my lunch break looking at the worlds crapest cards.... So I've come to the conclusion that the only thing Ben's getting for V day is me! ....

Poor guy! hehe...


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 12, 2008)

We'll be in a cabin amongst a world heritage NP for the night. 
Bush everywhere


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 12, 2008)

it's not a holiday i believe in. my girl will get a card and some flowers perhaps.

also since when is "sex" a present....sorry but something you can have every day isn't exactly a special gift....and if you only get it on holidays then you're a sucker for waiting round for it


----------



## firedragon (Feb 12, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> You dont need a day or any presents to show how much you love someone, if you do then there is problems. its like everything these days too commercial. Spend time together turn the tv off for a change!!!


 
Hahahahaha, My man is the least romantic person i know, if i'm lucky and i will have to ask for it i'll get a 5 min massage, he'll probably spend the day with his best mate his other, other half....


----------



## bump73 (Feb 12, 2008)

Erin_jane has access to all the jewellery i've made so she can grab what she wants when she wants....

Thats like valentines day everyday and thats enough... She might get a card, but then again she probably wont:lol::lol: memorys not so good these days:?

Ben


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2008)

Valentine's Day... nothing beats a picnic with a bottle of wine! One year I made my ex a wooden box with a hundred odd bits of paper on which I'd written all the reasons I loved him and a few quotes thrown in for good measure. Made him cry. That said, I used to like surprising him with little things all the time. All it takes is a little thought to show someone you love them and it should be done as often as possible, not just on commercialised days. You never know when your last moment with someone you love is. Hmmmm, I'll stop before I get any soppier. For all of you that celebrate it, have fun!


----------



## cv_2_ (Feb 12, 2008)

My bf and i bought a B&G Jungle and 2 Woma Hatchy's BEST presents ever i think.......


----------



## Erin_Jane (Feb 12, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Erin_jane has access to all the jewellery i've made so she can grab what she wants when she wants....
> 
> Thats like valentines day everyday and thats enough... She might get a card, but then again she probably wont:lol::lol: memorys not so good these days:?
> 
> Ben


 
haha... what memory?! :lol: I don't care, Valentines day is silly. All I want is to go camping this weekend regardless of what day it coincides with. 

But if you get that ring back from Marcelo I'll be a very happy girl! haha... :lol:

xx


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 12, 2008)

Its the thought that counts, and being together. So true tempest you should live everyday as if it was valentines day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jozz (Feb 12, 2008)

These are the flowers I got last year  I really loved them, and they lasted ages.

I'm single this year, so no surprises for me!


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe you'll get an anonymous valentines Jozz? I too am single on valentines this year for the first time in a few years... who wants to be my valentines? LOL! I'll be at the school swimming carnival all day so i get to share it with all my students i guess... yay....


----------



## Jozz (Feb 12, 2008)

We can send each other a card


----------



## Leigh (Feb 12, 2008)

tempest said:


> Valentine's Day... nothing beats a picnic with a bottle of wine! One year I made my ex a wooden box with a hundred odd bits of paper on which I'd written all the reasons I loved him and a few quotes thrown in for good measure. Made him cry.



that's Valentine's Day right there, lotsa thought and very little cost. key term being VERY little cost. 
but alas a lonely valentines day here too. hope someone enjoys a good day with their partner.


----------



## herpie boy (Feb 12, 2008)

me and my wife bought each other tickets to go and see gyroscope play. next month she gets diamond earings.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Feb 12, 2008)

The 24/7 thing mentioned is about on the money .. why does it take on day of the year to prove your love? Aren't people trying hard enough the rest of the time? 






Erin_Jane said:


> Just spent way too much of my lunch break looking at the worlds crapest cards.... So I've come to the conclusion that the only thing Ben's getting for V day is me! ....
> 
> Poor guy! hehe...






Pics or it didn't happen EJ...


----------



## Erin_Jane (Feb 13, 2008)

DiamondAsh said:


> The 24/7 thing mentioned is about on the money .. why does it take on day of the year to prove your love? Aren't people trying hard enough the rest of the time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It isn't Valentine's day yet!! Although...


----------



## Colin (Feb 13, 2008)

I almost forgot :shock: I better make a note to send her a Happy Valentine's Day SMS text message tomorrow


----------



## Miss B (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, aren't you all a bunch of humbugs!!! I, for one, love Valentines Day 

If you think it's a farce, and "oh why can't we just celebrate our love every day" etc - then what about Easter, Christmas, birthdays - I suppose you don't celebrate those either? 

Anyways, I'll be getting my man a card and taking him out to dinner, and he sent flowers to me at work last year so I'm kinda hoping I'll get flowers again this year  We don't really give gifts for Valentine's, the card/dinner/flowers is enough. Oh yeah, and it's my birthday the day after


----------



## LJ77 (Feb 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Well, aren't you all a bunch of humbugs!!! I, for one, love Valentines Day
> 
> If you think it's a farce, and "oh why can't we just celebrate our love every day" etc - then what about Easter, Christmas, birthdays - I suppose you don't celebrate those either?
> 
> Anyways, I'll be getting my man a card and taking him out to dinner, and he sent flowers to me at work last year so I'm kinda hoping I'll get flowers again this year  We don't really give gifts for Valentine's, the card/dinner/flowers is enough. Oh yeah, and it's my birthday the day after



Well Easter , Christmas , Birthdays are real events. Easter is when the Bunnys lay there chocolate eggs , Christmas is when a fat man in red suit breaks in to your house a leaves presents and birthdays is when the stork drop you off.:lol::lol:
Valentines day was made up by hallmark to sell more cards.:evil::evil:


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 13, 2008)

kelly said:


> Instead of buying gifts that neither of us particularly want or need, my boyfriend and I are going halves in a PS3 haha I can't wait!


yay that's what we did for a our christmas presents


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Well, aren't you all a bunch of humbugs!!! I, for one, love Valentines Day
> 
> If you think it's a farce, and "oh why can't we just celebrate our love every day" etc - then what about Easter, Christmas, birthdays - I suppose you don't celebrate those either?
> 
> Anyways, I'll be getting my man a card and taking him out to dinner, and he sent flowers to me at work last year so I'm kinda hoping I'll get flowers again this year  We don't really give gifts for Valentine's, the card/dinner/flowers is enough. Oh yeah, and it's my birthday the day after



I'm not saying it's a farce Miss B. Who wouldn't be happy with flowers or some other nice sentiment from the one we love on Valentine's Day?  I don't think anyone on the receiving end would complain! Being single for the first time in a while makes it a bit less exciting though! 

I really do believe Valentine's is a bit different to other holidays though. It puts a lot of expectation on people in relationships to do something special in order to make their loved one feel like they care when they can do that year round. That's why I if I'm with someone on Valentine's Day I do things from the heart that take effort on my part. Like I said earlier though, if you love someone, you want them to feel special every day. I still think there's nothing better than sticking love notes in lunch boxes or other little tokens of love given all the time... being able to do that for someone I love makes my day. Ahhhh, I miss being in love!

.... and happy birthday for the 15th Miss B!


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

I almost forgot although I can go without on Valentine's Day... the next guy I hook up with long term is going to be someone who spoils me with herps on my birthday! :lol:


----------



## Eylandt (Feb 13, 2008)

My partner and I dont do the whole V Day thing. We know what we mean to each other and believe that you dont need to fork out money to prove love regardless of the date.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 13, 2008)

Eylandt said:


> My partner and I dont do the whole V Day thing. We know what we mean to each other and believe that you dont need to fork out money to prove love regardless of the date.



Agreed. 
Same deal for marriage too, right?


----------



## Miss B (Feb 13, 2008)

tempest said:


> .... and happy birthday for the 15th Miss B!


 
Thank u!  

Yeah I'm only stirring  If people don't want to celebrate Valentines, that's fine. It's nice to do sweet things for your partner year-round, true, but I still love Valentines. I just think it's kinda fun to have a whole day of being spoilt. And I don't get flowers on any other day of the year, so for that reason alone I always look forward to Feb 14!


----------



## Colin (Feb 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Well, aren't you all a bunch of humbugs!!! I, for one, love Valentines Day  Oh yeah, and it's my birthday the day after




awww  Happy Valentines's Day Ashleigh and Happy Birthday for the 15th too


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Thank u!
> 
> Yeah I'm only stirring  If people don't want to celebrate Valentines, that's fine. It's nice to do sweet things for your partner year-round, true, but I still love Valentines. I just think it's kinda fun to have a whole day of being spoilt. And I don't get flowers on any other day of the year, so for that reason alone I always look forward to Feb 14!



I think you need to drop some hints about being surprised with flowers on other days! Even if they're hand picked out of someone's garden!!


----------



## Isis (Feb 13, 2008)

My other half is away for V day this year. First year ever. So I am going to go out and but myself a very nice new bright sparkly piece of jewellery.......Dont know what yet but Ill find something.


----------



## jessb (Feb 13, 2008)

tempest said:


> I almost forgot although I can go without on Valentine's Day... the next guy I hook up with long term is going to be someone who spoils me with herps on my birthday! :lol:


 
you really don't want to mistype the fourth word from the end of that statement! :lol:


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

jessb said:


> you really don't want to mistype the fourth word from the end of that statement! :lol:



Oh no!! :shock::lol:


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 13, 2008)

I like having the excuse to buy someone a present. I also buy presents 'just because' on other days of the year.

I doubt people who buy presents for their partners on valentines day just do it one day a year... so your opinions on valentines day being stupid "because you shouldn't just use one day a year to show your love" is silly. 

People seem to think valentines day is about the presents... Correct me if i'm wrong but I thought it was about exchanging love letters or something back in the day....

Yes it has been commercialized but that doesn't mean you have to buy into that. Make your own cards, show them love in your own way.

Valentines day is just fun way to celebrate your love even more.

Silly people thinking their love is too good for valentines day. It's funny how something about celebrating love gets a lot of hate.

I drew my boyfriend a picture of the two of us together and this afternoon i'm going to frame it. I'll take pictures later.


----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

My boyfriend got a tattoo of my face....not really but he did get a tattoo for me yay


----------



## Minka (Feb 13, 2008)

lol i was guna say... that would b regretful tattoo HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chimera (Feb 13, 2008)

Simpsons quote:

Burns: I want you to show this woman the time of her life.
Homer: Gotcha.Marge, we're getting some drive-thru, then we're doing it twice!


----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

Minka said:


> lol i was guna say... that would b regretful tattoo HAHAHAHA


 
What are you trying to say ....... :evil:


----------



## Miss B (Feb 13, 2008)

Colin said:


> Happy Birthday for the 15th too


 
Thank u!



tempest said:


> I think you need to drop some hints about being surprised with flowers on other days! Even if they're hand picked out of someone's garden!!


 
Hehe... that's so true  I'd love flowers some other time of the year than Valentines. My mum usually sends me a bunch on my b'day... does that count?!  Everyone at work gets mucho-jealous, lol, 'cos I get flowers on Valentines and then flowers the next day on my b'day too! 

February is my favourite month of the year, hehehe....


----------



## Minka (Feb 13, 2008)

kelly said:


> What are you trying to say ....... :evil:


 

I cant believe you needed to ask me that question


----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

Minka said:


> I cant believe you needed to ask me that question


 
Well...Explain?


----------



## Tirilia (Feb 13, 2008)

Gosh, so many people worrying about what to "get" their partner for VDay... 

Ive usually found that if you cant think immediately of a perfect 'gift', then go do something with each other instead! I don't just mean go out for dinner/movie (or sit in the local shopping center watching all the sickly cute little school kids prance around squealing and showing off what their "boy friend" got for them... especially those horrible balloons that have I WUV U written all over them... although that is lots of fun to laugh at).. Ahem.. Do something fun and unique! Go horse riding, bush walking, pack a picnic... Or just dress yourself up (guys- you Are included in that) and show that youve made an effort!

One Vday, an ex (pay that detail no mind) came over while I was out, put a trail of roses to my room where he waited for me. So when I came home, there he was with a huge bunch of roses, dinner organised, and tickets to CATS. Wicked. 

As for this year... if youre still stuck of what to get your BF etc... well this year I used my minor drawing skills to create something. Time and Effort are always appreciated... And if they arent? Well dude, they aint in love  In which case, I suggest you go set yourself up in the nearest shopping center and have a good laugh


----------



## Leigh (Feb 13, 2008)

tempest said:


> Even if they're hand picked out of someone's garden!!



i think it's more romantic to risk the old lady next door chasing him off the property than to buy an ambiguous handful of flowers. when he shows up covered in thorns and dirt you'll know the trouble he went to just for you.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be away from my partner on Valentine's Day for the first time in 6 years together tomorrow 

Every year I have surprised her with something...from scattered rose petals at a picnic in the park and little 'treasure hunts' to massages and bubble bath with candles and petals, etc and we always have Honey King Prawns every year for dinner, except this year  

Might have to make do with a bunch of flowers, a teddy and a kiss before I leave in the morning...


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

Tirilia - exactly right!

Leigh - I have to agree, that is more romantic and way better than a store bought bunch of flowers any day!

Nightowl - that's sad, hope you manage to do something special for each other anyway... besides think of next year, double the celebration to make up for it. That or postpone it til you're back and surprise her!


----------



## Niomi (Feb 13, 2008)

I have just started a new relationship with someone who means alot to me and we are doing the long distance thing.. (sucks) so we wont see each other on Valentines Day. We had our Valentines on the 11th instead and he made me the most beautiful present. He made me a photo frame in the shape of a heart that is collaged with photos of me, me and him and me with friends and family, which also has a photo frame on it which has a photo of me and him in it and on the other side he wrote "You are beautiful. Beautiful in mind, beautiful in body, beautiful in heart. I love you with all my heart. Here is to a beautiful friendship, a beautiful life and a beautiful person. I am yours" Needless to say i cried (which doesnt happen often). Took him about 3 weeks to make


----------



## Niomi (Feb 13, 2008)

And a good recipe for mango is mango mousse. Tastes sooo good!!


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

Niomi said:


> I have just started a new relationship with someone who means alot to me and we are doing the long distance thing.. (sucks) so we wont see each other on Valentines Day. We had our Valentines on the 11th instead and he made me the most beautiful present. He made me a photo frame in the shape of a heart that is collaged with photos of me, me and him and me with friends and family, which also has a photo frame on it which has a photo of me and him in it and on the other side he wrote "You are beautiful. Beautiful in mind, beautiful in body, beautiful in heart. I love you with all my heart. Here is to a beautiful friendship, a beautiful life and a beautiful person. I am yours" Needless to say i cried (which doesnt happen often). Took him about 3 weeks to make



Sounds like he really is special! What a wonderful gift Niomi!


----------



## Niomi (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Tempest he is really special  Im heaps lucky


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 13, 2008)

i bought a gurl i like some rosews chocklets and a teddy


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> i bought a gurl i like some rosews chocklets and a teddy



Are they for Nikki, Reptile Boy? :lol: 

Just kidding, that's sweet.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Feb 13, 2008)

Niomi said:


> I have just started a new relationship with someone who means alot to me and we are doing the long distance thing.. (sucks) so we wont see each other on Valentines Day. We had our Valentines on the 11th instead and he made me the most beautiful present. He made me a photo frame in the shape of a heart that is collaged with photos of me, me and him and me with friends and family, which also has a photo frame on it which has a photo of me and him in it and on the other side he wrote "You are beautiful. Beautiful in mind, beautiful in body, beautiful in heart. I love you with all my heart. Here is to a beautiful friendship, a beautiful life and a beautiful person. I am yours" Needless to say i cried (which doesnt happen often). Took him about 3 weeks to make


 
That's incredibly sweet Niomi  Oh by the way, knowing how much you love orange chocolate, I found another sugar fix at Castle Towers today... Mmmm.... more English orange chocolate bars... needless to say that's all Ben gets tomorrow! haha... :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 13, 2008)

tempest said:


> Are they for Nikki, Reptile Boy? :lol:
> 
> Just kidding, that's sweet.


 



She Wishes


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 13, 2008)

I drew him this... But tonight I found out something that pretty much crushed me so I don't know if i'll even continue a relationship with him.


----------



## Ella (Feb 13, 2008)

nice pic jazz - itz never nice to find out crushing news bout ur lovers, but especially not nice to find it out on Vday. Hope it all worx out for u.

I am a mushy romantic so I LOVE valentine's day but have actually forgotten about it this year as itz the first one in a while i've been alone for - am actually lookin forward to spendin the day alone!!

Hope u all have a great day - wateva u choose to do.


----------



## Ella (Feb 13, 2008)

Leigh said:


> i think it's more romantic to risk the old lady next door chasing him off the property than to buy an ambiguous handful of flowers. when he shows up covered in thorns and dirt you'll know the trouble he went to just for you.



I agree 100%!! Nothing says 'I love u' like stolen property


----------



## Leigh (Feb 13, 2008)

Ella said:


> I agree 100%!! Nothing says 'I love u' like stolen property



hmm, office stationary for my beloved, nothings too good!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Feb 13, 2008)

its the only day of the year a guy can be all romantic without being called gay........
but yet i still dont think i will get a present


LOL just a lil note vday is also my dogs birthday
HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRINCESS JINGLES


----------



## Adzo (Feb 13, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> its the only day of the year a guy can be all romantic without being called gay........


Says who?


----------



## HoffOff (Feb 13, 2008)

WHat happend Jazz?


----------



## tempest (Feb 13, 2008)

Jazz, the picture is awesome. I'm so sorry to hear you found whatever it was you did. I've been in similar situation before, finding something crushing, it's not a pleasant place to be. Hope it all works out. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 14, 2008)

what a depressing day.

Although I did hook up with a hot chick from tafe.. there is hope yet?


----------



## channi (Feb 14, 2008)

Aw Metal Jazz honey you are breaking my heart. I hope every thing works out well for you either way. You are a really sweet girl and deserve the best. Your drawing is awesome BTW.


----------



## jan (Feb 14, 2008)

l usually recieve a little something every year from my partner...but not this year!!
Possibly because l told him he acted like a five year old last nite...yeah he deserved it!!
Anyway today l went out and bought him some yummy chocolates and one of his favourite plants...
l put it on his desk to "surprise him" when he got home...l didnt recieve a thanks for the Pressie...hmm
Anyway whenever he buys me something he always says to me "what do you say...tell me thanks Frank...say thankyou" before l can get a word in!! 
Anyway so l thought l would do a "him" so l said to him ... gee thanks for the Chocolates and lovely plant Jan!!
In reply l got...you DUMPED them on my desk and you expect a thanks? l told him l placed them on him desk
as a surprise...and he said well l dont want them....so l picked up the whole lot ripped the head off the plant and dumped the lot in the bin....excellent Valentines day indeed
Hmm l feel better now....P*#*K!!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 15, 2008)

I didn't get flowers on V day...


I always get flowers throughout the year!! 

And jewellery....it rocks.


----------



## kelly (Feb 15, 2008)

I gave my boyfriend Glandular Fever mwahahaha :lol:


----------



## Tracey69 (Feb 15, 2008)

I got the biggest bunch of flowers delivered to my work and he got a surprise when he opened his bag at work on valentine's morning....lol

Nothing bad...I got him an aerobatic flight in a war bird. He is so excited.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 15, 2008)

I got a small little bear figurine and a card he didn't even write in (the one that says I love to tease you, I love to please you but most of all I love to squeeze you"), then his aunt had a go at him for not writing anything in it so then he wrote "dear jazz, sweet things love mark".
I love how a lot of thought went in to my gift


----------



## tempest (Feb 15, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I got a small little bear figurine and a card he didn't even write in (the one that says I love to tease you, I love to please you but most of all I love to squeeze you"), then his aunt had a go at him for not writing anything in it so then he wrote "dear jazz, sweet things love mark".
> I love how a lot of thought went in to my gift



That totally sucks Jazz! :x

Especially after all the effort you went to with the pic you drew. Did you end up giving it to him?


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 15, 2008)

I did give it to him.


----------



## tempest (Feb 15, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> I did give it to him.



I hope he appreciated it and I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 16, 2008)

He loves it.

We had a talk about stuff. I think it's is all okay now. Or at least going to be okay.
Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 20, 2008)

Juust a quick update:
He broke up with me tonight. I am pretty sad about this but I will be okay.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Wrasse (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, better late than never...

I had the 'bestest' Valentines Days ever  (Yes, it was so good, we celebrated it twice and then again on the weekend!!)

Spent a lot of quality time with one of the two most wonderful people in my life (you know who you are, *hugs* and *cuddles* for that) and got 2 bunches of flowers (one virtual, one real) and a book of Love Poems from the other.  

And yeah, no one wanted to know that, but I had to share the joy and besides, this post shuts up that little box at the top of each page that says:



> It appears that you have not posted on our forums in a while. Why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?


 
Please consider yourselves conversed. 

Feel the lurve....


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 20, 2008)

Hpw depressing :-(


----------



## jas468 (Feb 20, 2008)

Next year I'm going to fork out the $150,000 and buy the wife a ticket that will take her into space.


----------



## AustHerps (Feb 20, 2008)

Wrasse said:


> And yeah, no one wanted to know that, but I had to share the joy and besides, this post shuts up that little box at the top of each page that says:



Hmmm... good idea Wrasse. Now my little box will too be gone 

Go Buddy Christ.

Austy.


----------



## Earthling (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe Valentines day is all about commercialism! Another way to suck a few dollars out of you whilst making you feel goooood about it.
I dont need a special day in the calender to tell my loved one that i love them, and to buy them gifts and generally spoil them.

However.......my girlfriend thinks differently, so, she went all out and she bought me chocolates, balloon, movie, walk in the park, dinner, beer, speedway. How can I complain?!
I loooooove equal rights!


----------



## Snakeaholic (Feb 20, 2008)

somthig funny... on valentines day i actually ended up dumping my gf lol


----------



## tempest (Feb 20, 2008)

*Metal Jazz *- I'm so sorry to hear that. Don't let him do what my ex is trying to do at the moment and talk his way back. Not worth it when there are more worthwhile people out there (despite how it seems now... yes, I'm also trying to convince myself of this whilst telling you) *hugs*
*
Jas468* - think she might need to buy you some herps for sure this christmas  then again, she might enjoy the trip to space!

*Wrasse* - I'm jealous! lol


----------

